
Julian Assange's Twitter account is gone - aviv
https://twitter.com/julianassange
======
mindcrash
As far as I can see it's back, also with the entire history intact.

~~~
aviv
But without the hundreds of thousands of followers he had before.

~~~
mindcrash
Could be "incidentally" removed, then restored through backup when discovered
like Trumps personal account.

Seems plausible because some people hate Assange the same amount (or possibly
even more) as Trump these days.

Another option would be him temporarily putting his account in the deletion
queue then undoing this later. But I can't come up with any good reason why to
do this.

------
senectus1
didnt he always have a deadmans switch for his twitter account?

------
pseingatl
Because Twitter won't let "non-state hostile intelligence services" have
accounts? Or is it just good old fashioned censorship?

~~~
dwyer
Or maybe he deactivated it to get attention.

------
AdamGibbins
Good, he's done nothing but damage to his cause in recent years. Not sure what
happened, but glad it's stopped.

